# How I Stayed On My Diet And Training Program



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Most people jump at the chance to hop on a plane and fly somewhere warm and sunny. Especially when it’s thirteen degrees and snowy, like it is here in New Jersey in January. Not me. I’ve never liked to travel that much. I haven’t avoided vacations just because I’m a workaholic, which I freely admit [...]

*Read More...*


----------

